# Favorite Car Company



## LexusGS (Jun 22, 2006)

What is it?


----------



## topolo (Jun 22, 2006)

*********** ghey thread alert%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 22, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> *********** ghey thread alert%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%


]*********** ghey member alert ^^^^%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 22, 2006)

Audi


----------



## topolo (Jun 22, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> ]*********** ghey member alert ^^^^%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%



homosayswhat?


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 22, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Audi


The S4 is a fineass car!!!


----------



## topolo (Jun 22, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> The S4 is a fineass car!!!



and this thread is ghey


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 22, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> The S4 is a fineass car!!!


 
Absolutely. I saw a RS6 on the highway a few days ago. Very hot car.


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 22, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Absolutely. I saw a RS6 on the highway a few days ago. Very hot car.


I always liked the sleek designs of Audi, I sat in a 04 A8 in my dad's bodyshop last week, one of the nicest cars I've ever been in!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 22, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> *Favorite Car Company*
> What is it?



YUGO!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 22, 2006)

I really like Saab, VW, and BMW.  All of them make cars that are sporty and have some element of luxury.  I really like Mitsubishi's Lancer Evolution too, but not enough to make me vote for them.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm a truck guy and prefer Chevy but I like the VW for cars.  The little passat is awesome  for gas mileage


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jun 22, 2006)

I love Daewoo <3 heart heart sex sex


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jun 22, 2006)

I have a Dodge SRT-4, the car is awesome. Dodge isn't the best car company in the world though. I would have to say for reliablity Toyota.


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 22, 2006)

I have drove nothing but Fords....my family and my family's company has probaby been through 20 or so Fords...I'm currently driving an F-150, but.........

I think my next purchase will be an Audi S8...maybe TT.  I really admire the Audi models.


----------



## god hand (Jun 23, 2006)

Chevy! Why?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Absolutely. I saw a RS6 on the highway a few days ago. Very hot car.


have a S4 now...love to upgrade to the RS4...


----------



## musclepump (Jun 23, 2006)

I want a Lexus RX330


----------



## fufu (Jun 23, 2006)

Jeep and BMW. I plan on owning both when I get older.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 23, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I want you LexusGS!!


He said "No"


----------



## DOMS (Jun 23, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> homosayswhat?



Homos say the same thing that heteros say, "We're glad he's into animals and not people."


----------



## maniclion (Jun 23, 2006)

Jaguar


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 23, 2006)

Well I own a Toyota, so thats my choice.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 23, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Jaguar





Pronounced "JAG-YEUAR"


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 23, 2006)

True Story, any car is OK as long as it doesn't have a giant "L" for loser symbol on it.


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 23, 2006)

I just wanted to point out a flaw in the poll:

you have diamler-chrysler...then mercedes.

Mercedes is diamler


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 23, 2006)

Trabant


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 23, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> I just wanted to point out a flaw in the poll:
> 
> you have diamler-chrysler...then mercedes.
> 
> Mercedes is diamler


I know that mercedes is part of it now, but i doubt many people know that


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, any car is OK as long as it doesn't have a giant "L" for loser symbol on it.


True Story, Lexus is much more then just "OK" Son


----------



## KelJu (Jun 23, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Jeep and BMW. I plan on owning both when I get older.



I had a CJ-7 Jeep when I was 16. It was older than dirt, but it was easily the most fun vehicle I ever owned. It finally brokedown to the point where I was tired of hunting through junkyards for parts.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 23, 2006)

Ford owns Jaguar, but I still call it Jaguar.


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 23, 2006)

Ford owns Jag, but they are not the same org.

Diamler IS mercedes....its like saying Chevy and GM are different.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 23, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Ford owns Jaguar, but I still call it Jaguar.




It's JAG-UUGGGWAR


----------



## musclepump (Jun 23, 2006)

Ford owns Land Rover too, but they're made in entirely different plants with entirely different specs. But it's still a Ford product.


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## musclepump (Jun 24, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

>



Sinfully ugly


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 24, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Sinfully ugly


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2006)

Audi (my s4)


----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Audi (my s4)



You live in the same neighborhood that a friend of mine lives in.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 24, 2006)

WHats up with the back wheels on theis car???

It looks as if the suspension is collapsed???

Whats up with the camber on the wheels???
the inside of the tires is going to wear to the treads
in 5000 miles


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 24, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> WHats up with the back wheels on theis car???
> 
> It looks as if the suspension is collapsed???
> 
> ...


its a japanese vip style. Alot of them do this with the camber in Japan if you ever visit!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 24, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> its a japanese vip style. Alot of them do this with the camber in Japan if you ever visit!



GHEY -


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> You live in the same neighborhood that a friend of mine lives in.



I dont live there anymore, my X does.  I live near little cottonwood canyon.

Who is your friend?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont live there anymore, my X does.  I live near little cottonwood canyon.
> 
> Who is your friend?



His name is Ty.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2006)

Whats he do for work(trainer?)?  I only knew a couple of the neighbors.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whats he do for work(trainer?)?  I only knew a couple of the neighbors.



I can't say what he does for a living, but he drives a Jeep, is married, and has two kids.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2006)

I was just wondering if he was a trainer.  I probably dont know him.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2006)

Fair enough.  He's not a trainer.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 24, 2006)

As far as cars go that are actually affordable, and practical I'm going to go with Acura. The RSX Type-S would be my ideal daily driver car at this point.


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 24, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> WHats up with the back wheels on theis car???
> 
> It looks as if the suspension is collapsed???
> 
> ...



It's a Toyota, that's all that matters, the most mind numbingly boring cars on the road. (Well not quite as awful as a Hyundai or Kia maybe)


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> It's a Toyota, that's all that matters, the most mind numbingly boring cars on the road. (Well not quite as awful as a Hyundai or Kia maybe)



Even the high-end ones?


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 25, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> It's a Toyota, that's all that matters, the most mind numbingly boring cars on the road. (Well not quite as awful as a Hyundai or Kia maybe)


vote


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> It's a Toyota, that's all that matters, the most mind numbingly boring cars on the road. (Well not quite as awful as a Hyundai or Kia maybe)


true. (Toyota) But, VERY well built vehicles. 
Run forever.
But...boring. They need to reintroduce the Supra...they are missing out on the sports car segment, seeing as they no longer make one...


----------



## cg18862 (Jun 28, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> As far as cars go that are actually affordable, and practical I'm going to go with Acura. The RSX Type-S would be my ideal daily driver car at this point.




I had an Acura once.  It was the worst car I have ever owned; broke down every 6 months and was damn expensive to fix.  I will never own one and I would not recommend one to anybody.  Even my family and friends do not want an Acura.  

If you do purchase an Ac, have a savings account handy when things do go wrong.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 28, 2006)

Had a '94 F-150 with over 100,000 miles on it when I finally traded it in.  Not a single problem the entire time I owned it.  What did I trade it in on?  An '04 F-150.  Fantastic truck.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 28, 2006)

cg18862 said:
			
		

> I had an Acura once. It was the worst car I have ever owned; broke down every 6 months and was damn expensive to fix. I will never own one and I would not recommend one to anybody. Even my family and friends do not want an Acura.
> 
> If you do purchase an Ac, have a savings account handy when things do go wrong.


 
That's weird. Acura's are known for their reliability. Was it used?


----------



## cg18862 (Jun 28, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> That's weird. Acura's are known for their reliability. Was it used?



It had 25,000 miles on it when I bought it.  I thought the same thing so that's why I bought it.  I thought it was just a lemon, but my best friend sells cars and he hasn't had an Acura on his lot that didn't break down.  

Now I drive a Dodge Ram; best vehicle I've ever had.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 28, 2006)

Audi/BMW/Benz for me. Friend has a an '06 A6 all souped to knots. Driven it before, its a fucking animal. Friends dad has a 6 series BMW.. now that is a fucking sexy car. And the new S class Benz's are nice as hell. But if I had to choose one Id go with a 6 series for sure.


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 28, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Had a *'94 F-150 with over 100,000 miles on it when I finally traded it in.  Not a single problem *the entire time I owned it.  What did I trade it in on?  An '04 F-150.  Fantastic truck.


Please.....  some 1UZ engines only break in at 100K! Try 600K+ then tell me how that truck worked for you!

Here's a Lexus SC400 with 621K+






			
				Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> That's weird. Acura's are known for their reliability. Was it used?


Very true, but if you really look into ANY Honda vehicle, pretty much all of then had some type of recall on the tranny. I have never been in a honda or acura that didn't have a slippery transmission. 
My dad had a 98 Acura RL that lost it's front wheel along with the whole suspension assembly on the highway going 90 only to later find out there's a recall on the front suspension control arm and lower ball joint! Great car despite spending 3500$ on the repairs.


----------



## cg18862 (Jun 28, 2006)

[Very true, but if you really look into ANY Honda vehicle, pretty much all of then had some type of recall on the tranny. I have never been in a honda or acura that didn't have a slippery transmission. 
My dad had a 98 Acura RL that lost it's front wheel along with the whole suspension assembly on the highway going 90 only to later find out there's a recall on the front suspension control arm and lower ball joint! Great car despite spending 3500$ on the repairs.[/QUOTE]

Oh yeah, replaced the transmission at 65,000 miles, then the waterpump, then the radiator, then the brakes, then the belts, then O2 sensor, then the thermostat, then the waterpump again, then the head gasket, then the electronics.  Get the picture?  

I wanted to keep it until the wheels fell off because I thought I had a cool car.  Guess what happened.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 28, 2006)

Not a bad looking car.


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Doublebase (Jun 28, 2006)

The car I drive.  Mazdaspeed Protege.  I am looking to get something different.  I like the land rovers but I heard they have all sorts of electronic problems after 50k miles.  I am looking into BMW's at the moment.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 28, 2006)

I've heard that BMWs spend and inordinate amount of time in the shop.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 28, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I've heard that BMWs spend and inordinate amount of time in the shop.



Yes, people have been telling me that.  Parts are very expensive too.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 28, 2006)

Stay away from Saabs as well.  They're reliable, but Saab keeps a tight control on parts to keep the prices high.  The secretary here (at my office) husband needed to buy a new rim, when he bought the part he had to sign an agreement that he planed to use the rim and not to resale it.  It was a stock rim and I think the price was $800.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 28, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Stay away from Saabs as well.  They're reliable, but Saab keeps a tight control on parts to keep the prices high.  The secretary here (at my office) husband needed to buy a new rim, when he bought the part he had to sign an agreement that he planed to use the rim and not to resale it.  It was a stock rim and I think the price was $800.



My girlfriends roommate drives a Saab.  She has had nothing but major problems with it.  She has dropped over 3k to fix it.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 28, 2006)

I never heard of systemic problems with Saab.  It may have been used or simply bad luck.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 28, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I never heard of systemic problems with Saab.  It may have been used or simply bad luck.



She bought it brand new.  I guess just a bad luck.  She has close to 60k on it.


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 28, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> It was a stock rim and I think the price was $800.


Fuck that's alot for 1 rim!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 28, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Please.....  some 1UZ engines only break in at 100K! Try 600K+ then tell me how that truck worked for you!
> 
> Here's a Lexus SC400 with 621K+




Well, if I were in the market for that type of vehicle your little rant might have some meaning.  As it is, I'm a truck man.  I've owned Ford trucks, I still own a Ford truck and am 100% pleased.  Thanks for your input though.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 28, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Fuck that's alot for 1 rim!!!



That's my point: artificially inflated prices.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I've heard that BMWs spend and inordinate amount of time in the shop.


I found out...that my Audi..iftaken to the Audi dealership...charges 75.00   for an oil change...and it's due for one now....


----------



## topolo (Jun 28, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> She bought it brand new.  I guess just a bad luck.  She has close to 60k on it.



She obviously has bad luck.......as well as taste.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 28, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> She obviously has bad luck.......as well as taste.


I don't care for Saab's either.


----------



## Luke95 (Jun 28, 2006)

Porsche...


----------



## JordanMang (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm a truck man myself, but my aunt who just bought her Land Rover 2 years ago ( maybe a little longer ) is started to have electrical problems with her's as well.  Chevrolet man myself.


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 28, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> I'm a truck man myself, but my aunt who just bought her Land Rover 2 years ago ( maybe a little longer ) is started to have electrical problems with her's as well. Chevrolet man myself.



electrical problems...in an English car

Lucan electronics are well known across the world for having three setting--

dim
flicker
off


english cars/motorcyles have HORRIBLE electronics


----------



## topolo (Jun 28, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I don't care for Saab's either.



Saab = Vagina


----------



## Skate67 (Jun 28, 2006)

Am I the only fucking Nissan lover on this site??


----------



## Skate67 (Jun 28, 2006)

God I love those SC400s.  You can throw a 2jz-gte in there almost direct swap from what i've heard  .


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 29, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> God I love those SC400s.  You can throw a 2jz-gte in there almost direct swap from what i've heard  .


 



The Swap couldn't be easier on this car, the engine mounts are exactly the same! That^^^ is a SC300 that runs a 9 second 1/4 mile!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 29, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Am I the only fucking Nissan lover on this site??



Probably the only one on the continent.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Am I the only fucking Nissan lover on this site??


found one u can probably get for cheap: newer 350Z was in someone's back yard...150ft off the road and thru a fence...saw that on the way to work this am...


----------



## Skate67 (Jun 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> found one u can probably get for cheap: newer 350Z was in someone's back yard...150ft off the road and thru a fence...saw that on the way to work this am...


I was thinkin' more along the lines of something like this:


----------



## Skate67 (Jun 29, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> The Swap couldn't be easier on this car, the engine mounts are exactly the same! That^^^ is a SC300 that runs a 9 second 1/4 mile!



Thats a damn nice looking swap. I want .

*Edit*: I bet wiring is a bitch tho.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> my family and my family's company has probaby been through 20 or so Fords...



exactly why I do not buy Amercian cars.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Am I the only fucking Nissan lover on this site??



never owned one, but Nissan makes good vehicles.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 1, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> never owned one, but Nissan makes good vehicles.


No they don't. There's been two Nissan's in my family, and they both broke on average of about every other month. We're talking $200+ each time


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 1, 2006)

Nissan aight much better then american cars but they built like sht compared to other companies like toyota and even honda


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 1, 2006)

i am not including the skyline in that statement^^^


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 1, 2006)

but I do love the silvias and maximas along with everything infiniti makes!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 1, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> electrical problems...in an English car
> 
> Lucan electronics are well known across the world for having three setting--
> 
> ...


I wonder why? I remember back in the 80's when they sold the sterling here, nice cars but they had a shit load of problems with their electronics.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 1, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Well, if I were in the market for that type of vehicle your little rant might have some meaning. As it is, I'm a truck man. I've owned Ford trucks, I still own a Ford truck and am 100% pleased. Thanks for your input though.


 
Fords have come a long way from *F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily. They are much more reliable now.

The last two weeks I used 2 different vehicles, one was a 2005 Rav  with little milage and the other a 2002 Ford with 147,000 highway milage.

The Rav felt like a toy, going downhill I went over 2 nasty bumps I thought I was going to lose control.

The Ford is a nice smooth ride, it accelerates much better and handle well. I took the same road and it didn't phase the Ford.

In an accident I feel safer in the Ford.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 1, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Am I the only fucking Nissan lover on this site??


I really like the Z.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 1, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I really like the Z.



I thought you really liked the "D" -


----------



## vette1derek (Jul 2, 2006)

Lotus


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Fords have come a long way from *F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily. They are much more reliable now.
> 
> The last two weeks I used 2 different vehicles, one was a 2005 Rav  with little milage and the other a 2002 Ford with 147,000 highway milage.
> 
> ...


my mom's old 96 taurus GL was pretty damn reliable, much more so then the 00 chevy malibu we used to have so i'd definitly take the ford over chevy


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 2, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> exactly why I do not buy Amercian cars.



...there are many employees.

Not b.c they break.  Ford trucks are VERY reliable IMO.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> No they don't. There's been two Nissan's in my family, and they both broke on average of about every other month. We're talking $200+ each time



Every person I know that drove a Nissan got over 200,000 miles out of theirs. Maybe your family is too rough on their cars.


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 2, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> *Every person I know that drove a Nissan got over 200,000 miles out of theirs*. Maybe your family is too rough on their cars.


 *They got that miles with all scheduled tuneups and maintenance I suppose right?* if you do that most Japanese should go to that range if not easily surpass it!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> *They got that miles with all scheduled tuneups and maintenance I suppose right?* if you do that most Japanese should go to that range if not easily surpass it!



Actually my old roomate changed his oil every 4000 miles or so, and had the radiator patched, and I think that is it. He drove the shit out of that truck.


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 2, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Actually my old roomate changed his oil every 4000 miles or so, and had the radiator patched, and I think that is it. He drove the shit out of that truck.


  nice shit. my friend now has a 1996 infiniti i30 with 180K+ on it, still on original plugs and nothing ever been changed. Im not saying it runs perfect or anything, it does start up like *** but thats pretty good for not been taken care of


----------



## goandykid (Jul 2, 2006)

Question:

My battery died recently and my head unit did that thing where you have to enter in the code that comes on the theft prevention card in order to use it.

I lsot the card...i know. I know. How do I find the code, do I hafta take out the head unit?


----------



## MyK (Jul 2, 2006)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> My battery died recently and my head unit did that thing where you have to enter in the code that comes on the theft prevention card in order to use it.
> 
> I lsot the card...i know. I know. How do I find the code, do I hafta take out the head unit?


http://www.7thgencivic.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=21


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 3, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> http://www.7thgencivic.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=21


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 3, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I thought you really liked the "D" -


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 3, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


Replies in this thread must contain at least one word. Thank You!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 3, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Replies in this thread must contain at least one word. Thank You!


  (That smilies is worth 2 words, go figure them out.  )


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 3, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> (That smilies is worth 2 words, go figure them out.  )


thats uncalled for....


----------



## god hand (Jul 4, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Not a bad looking car.


The price tag didnt match the design of this car. It costed more than a Zo6.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 4, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> The price tag didnt match the design of this car. It *costed* more than a Zo6.


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 4, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> The price tag didnt match the design of this car. It costed more than a *Zo6*.


wtf are u trying to say???  this car is about 50X as rare as a zo6 what do u expect it to cost 15K???


----------



## god hand (Jul 4, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> wtf are u trying to say???  this car is about 50X as rare as a zo6 what do u expect it to cost 15K???







What I'm trying to say is the Zo6 is a better lookin car


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 4, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> What I'm trying to say is the Zo6 is a better lookin car


says who? a qtip lookin black boy???


----------



## god hand (Jul 4, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> says who? a qtip lookin black boy???








No, A muthafucker with a brain


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 4, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> No, A muthafucker with a brain


----------



## god hand (Jul 4, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

>


? Youre the one saying a lexus looks better than a vette!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 5, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> wtf are u trying to say??? this car is about 50X as rare as a zo6 what do u expect it to cost 15K???


actually....not rare...and does cost about 15k or less nowadays.
look up ebay. 1990 - 1999 = 30 or so SC's. 
Nice cars. Well built. I've owned 5 Toyotas, friend's on is 2nd Lexus.
But, bang for the buck, go with the Corvette.


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> actually....not rare...and does cost about 15k or less nowadays.
> look up ebay. 1990 - 1999 = 30 or so SC's.
> Nice cars. Well built. I've owned 5 Toyotas, friend's on is 2nd Lexus.
> But, bang for the buck, go with the Corvette.


 if u want to pay 1200for insurance...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 5, 2006)

heh...I'm 35...mine would be WAY less....being older has it's benefits sometimes...


----------



## Skate67 (Jul 5, 2006)

I've never bought a domestic in my entire life and i don't intend to unless its' a DSM or a truck.

Ford and Chevy make nice trucks.  I'd never buy an import truck.  Honda Ridgeline? Bitch, please.


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 5, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> I've never bought a domestic in my entire life and i don't intend to unless its' a DSM or a truck.
> 
> Ford and Chevy make nice trucks.  I'd never buy an import truck.  Honda Ridgeline? Bitch, please.


  i feel the same


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

Think you know the Civic Hybrid? Think again.
Hybrid owners are known for their smart thinking; now the all-new 2006 Civic Hybrid comes with even smarter styling to match. All that sizzle still earns an Advanced Technology Partial Zero-Emission Vehicle (AT-PZEV) rating, so you can save on gas while enjoying amenities like the new multi-tiered instrument panel, a sophisticated audio system, and available navigation system. Front, side and side curtain airbags help the future look even brighter. With all that going on, it's time to start thinking about the Civic Hybrid in a whole new way.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 6, 2006)

Underpowered car.  A fucking hybrid lmao


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Underpowered car.  A fucking hybrid lmao


cmon now show some respect Son!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 6, 2006)

I want a car that has balls, not some fucking tree hugger mobile.


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I want a car that has balls, not some fucking tree hugger mobile.


Crickets


----------



## Skate67 (Jul 6, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I want a car that has balls, not some fucking tree hugger mobile.



 Good to see you again premier


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Good to see you again premier


go to ebay RIGHT NOW, some dude is selling a first gen s13 with a s15clip from japan No reserve awsome deal from what I can see!


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 6, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> go to ebay RIGHT NOW, some dude is selling a first gen s13 with a s15clip from japan No reserve awsome deal from what I can see!



link?


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

Here you go sir!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/S13-...48QQihZ016QQcategoryZ6396QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## maniclion (Jul 7, 2006)

inside peanut buttah outside jelllllay
inside peanut buttah outside jelllllay
inside peanut buttah outside jelllllay
monkey see monkey do
so everbody got a chevay

Wit tha top blowed off!


----------



## god hand (Jul 7, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> inside peanut buttah outside jelllllay
> inside peanut buttah outside jelllllay
> inside peanut buttah outside jelllllay
> monkey see monkey do
> ...


----------



## lecarl (Jul 17, 2006)

fords SUCK all american made cars are a piece of crap europian and japaneese are 50 times better my dad even works at fords and he says the cars suck


----------



## MyK (Jul 17, 2006)

lecarl said:
			
		

> fords SUCK all american made cars are a piece of crap europian and japaneese are 50 times better my dad even works at fords and he says the cars suck



tell your dad to shut the fuck up and get back to work, If one more car passes him and he forgets to put all the lug nuts on, his ass is fired!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 17, 2006)

lecarl said:
			
		

> fords SUCK all american made cars are a piece of crap europian and japaneese are 50 times better my dad even works at fords and he says the cars suck


Hmmm......since he works at a place that sucks what does that make him. A sucker?


----------

